# My current projets: Space 1999 Eagles and pods



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi all,

Yep, another thread about the S:99 Eagle. I'll be assembling 2 Eagles at the same time. One will be with the Laboratory pod and the other one will be will all other pods. So this is a *** LONG project ***. Don't expect this to be completed in a week, think more several months. I'll be looking at the 44'' studio Eagle 1 as reference. Eagle 2 (MPC/ERTL kits are mainly based on this version) is less attractive to me, but that's very personnal. So I've got several ideas in mind to stand out from other great small Eagles builts (like recent Labo Eagle made by Robiwon or Mach7). I'll be building more logic Eagles so a combinaison between the studio models and actor sets details. 

I've been modifying the cages for several weeks. So here's where I'm at right now, still on the cages... 

https://goo.gl/photos/rg7LaLkD4igW3NvBA

Stay tuned....

Steph


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Cages look great. Looking forward to your builds!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow! those cages look great! That must have been an awful lot of work.

I'm looking forward to your build!

After finishing my modified eagle, I'm thinking of going the other way and building one stock OOB.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Impressive, it takes a lot of work to get the old MPC Eagle into shape, I have done 3 over the years, the last one I did I made over 200 alterations and additions to just to get it close to looking right. Still, with all of those alterations and additions I still did not address the incorrect shape of the nose section, the wrong angles on the passenger pod or the wrong shape of the 4 landing gear pods.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks guys. Yes indeed, it takes lots of time to modify those cages. Still have to work on the 4 inside boxes, they aren't the correct size. Darn, I'll have to do a little Cha-Cha...... 
BeWorlfe, you're right about the nose cone shape, pod angles. This kit is a total mess if you compare it to the original 44' studio model. But if you don't, it still a nice ship. If I look at my PE Eagle, they did a superb job with those details.

Steph


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

f1steph said:


> Thanks guys. Yes indeed, it takes lots of time to modify those cages. Still have to work on the 4 inside boxes, they aren't the correct size. Darn, I'll have to do a little Cha-Cha......
> BeWorlfe, you're right about the nose cone shape, pod angles. This kit is a total mess if you compare it to the original 44' studio model. But if you don't, it still a nice ship. If I look at my PE Eagle, they did a superb job with those details.
> 
> Steph


True, with a lot of work that model can be made to look good.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

That's a nice Eagle, great job, you even added the detailis on the landing gears pods, great stuff. So you know what I have to do in the next few months....

Mach7, what pod are you gonna make this time?

Yesterday, I've modified all 4 inside boxes, papersanding time just started...

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi all,

Just a small update. I modified all four boxes (they were too big). So now, I'm about to install the details on all 4 boxes (inside the cages). I've got a few ideas but got to find what to use for the details 'cause I need a lot of them. I've also started modifying both spines and both CM. 

https://goo.gl/photos/rg7LaLkD4igW3NvBA

See ya soon....

Steph


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Great work so far!!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi there,

Another small update. I'm almost done with my 1st spine, just need to fill the spaces with putty then paint it. I also finished building the 1st cage section (that will be attached to the CM) for both Eagles. I have to decide if I'll be painting them white or just leave them like that, showing different colors to the details. I think it would look more ''real life'' detailing then all white. Right now, I'm adding details to the 2nd cage sections, the one that will be attached to the engines.

https://goo.gl/photos/rg7LaLkD4igW3NvBA

Stay tuned...

steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Well it's been awhile since my last update. I'm still working on the cages. I've glued the boxes inside the cages. I finally decided to put a side the front and back parts of the cages that came in the kit and built them myself. I also need to fix little defects on the cages and then repaint them. Both spines are finished. As soon as I'm done with the cages, I'll start working on the CM's. 

https://goo.gl/photos/rg7LaLkD4igW3NvBA

Steph


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Brilliant use of old electrical components and sequins!!! I'm stealing your ideas for my RU23 build!! Just thought I'd let you know....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Brilliant use of old electrical components and sequins!!! I'm stealing your ideas for my RU23 build!! Just thought I'd let you know....


That's why we post stuff on this site. To share tricks and ideas. That makes us going forward, makes us improve our modeling skills. You didn't steal my ideas, just used them. Wait until I attack the CM's. I'll try to do something never seen on a 12'' Eagle. For sure, my Eagles aren't like in the series, that's what I want. 

Can't wait to see where you want to add extra detailing to the RU Eagle, it already has very nice details. But the more, the better. 

Steph


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Steph. Looking forward to your continued awesome build on this!!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Well I'm back to this project after stopping to modify a diecast car for a friend. I've started to modify the landing gears supports. I've also decided to paint the cages modules. Here's the link for the latest pictures:

https://goo.gl/photos/rg7LaLkD4igW3NvBA

Stay tuned....

Steph


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

f1steph said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Well I'm back to this project after stopping to modify a diecast car for a friend. I've started to modify the landing gears supports. I've also decided to paint the cages modules. Here's the link for the latest pictures:
> 
> ...


You're making a silk purse out of a sow's ear! :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad your back on this one buddy!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey guys,

Time for an update.

I've started making the details on the Eagles supports. More need to be added. Here's the link for the newest pictures:

https://goo.gl/photos/rg7LaLkD4igW3NvBA

See ya... soon...

Steph


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent work so far. Looking forward to seeing the pods take shape, especially the lab pod.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Xenodyssey said:


> Excellent work so far. Looking forward to seeing the pods take shape, especially the lab pod.


Thanks. The lab pod will be the easy part , no modifications will be needed , thanks to Jim Small excellent work.

I've added more details to my 8 landing gears supports. I just need to make the 8 back details and I'm done. The supports will get another primer coat and then some white paint. After that, I'll start working on the fonctionnal landing gears...... that will be a real challenge.....

Here's the link for the latest pictures:

https://goo.gl/photos/rg7LaLkD4igW3NvBA

See ya soon...

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hello there,

I've just finished installing the last details on the 8 landing gears supports. Just need to spay a white primer coat and later on some white paint.

https://goo.gl/photos/mkNZ2rKbcrQDvy4x8

Next big step, making 8 working landing gears..... that's gonna give me some acid fun.....

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Here's a small update. I'm currently scratchbuilding the landing gears. The pads needs to be modified, I've removed everything except the detailing. It tooked a while to find all the parts but now I'm OK. Still a long way to go.

https://goo.gl/photos/a5uDaoEhseqAFegG9

https://goo.gl/photos/bT4eNhys5KQbDp5i6


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Another small update. I'm still working on fabricating the fonctionnal landing gears on my Eagles. Here's my latest pictures:

https://goo.gl/photos/QVkexgyStLLrjtdX9

https://goo.gl/photos/ivBdpEMjf7ehmgRA9

https://goo.gl/photos/XiiHNhqKtkhK8nv67

https://goo.gl/photos/yiHwJKrp792Lb7yM8

https://goo.gl/photos/6z2oNjdHstiTSgDZ8

Next steps, need to glue the chrome tubes to the footpads and start painting some parts.

See ya,

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey guys,

Time for another update. I'm still working on the landing gears but I'm almost done. I'm ready to put some colors on them. Here's a few pics:

https://goo.gl/photos/YdK5cjDD1yGNisceA

https://goo.gl/photos/4Ay9uEwzHwhjddF29

https://goo.gl/photos/epSXvZApetUYWzRr8

https://goo.gl/photos/ByWAB9z6P8movUis7

See ya,

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey guys,

I'm almost done building the working landing gears. I just need to glue all 8 of them to their supports. Here's some pictures:


https://goo.gl/photos/WbViq2vk43djsFie7

https://goo.gl/photos/2w2KsvGebBZzKTkj9

https://goo.gl/photos/o5ugdy3J955oRXuZA

https://goo.gl/photos/haxHHyiE2pngHyDq8

https://goo.gl/photos/yBP2FGSFiWKuxBR36

More to come soon...

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,
The landing gears are now glued to the landing gears supports.

https://goo.gl/photos/sg951ZTdSh2wBJBr6

https://goo.gl/photos/4cdyMnVY41QE5Rii7

https://goo.gl/photos/6xb6VPWr4gRvpTzq5

https://goo.gl/photos/KajK7r4HMySByxJa8

Next step, need to glue them to the cages.

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

I modified 4 landing gears supports 0.5cm closer to the pod. Need to do the same for the other 4. They are not glued yet. I should of done that first not when everything is assembled. Big mistake. 

https://goo.gl/photos/MkZ7XHLtuqEGeNcw9

https://goo.gl/photos/Gsx446BPFRdpm5jG9

https://goo.gl/photos/pUcBYWN6jHF8aWrd9


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Next step, need to built the engines and pipes.

https://goo.gl/photos/adehJhm39kMxr3wU6

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi there,

I'm still in the process of building the engines:

https://goo.gl/photos/Vfu4sMBPMjTWYapZ7

https://goo.gl/photos/JQn8juJjQAbunBmu9

https://goo.gl/photos/Ji4R34cmQFWWzTYM7

https://goo.gl/photos/Hxuy1vdL3nLYpQsCA

More to come.

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi,

Update on the engines. Not easy making those round tanks with a flat styrene piece. They aren't perfect but that's the best I can do. They still need some putty-sanding work. I also need to add some tubing to the engine.

https://goo.gl/photos/aTLMK3vGNnFKFcm66

https://goo.gl/photos/cxKZQ6hdCK9avWXm7

https://goo.gl/photos/tiYa15bwau5HEM1MA

https://goo.gl/photos/JQigJNhR3pevDfhx8

See ya soon,

Steph


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Fascinating to watch the progress on these models and all the added details. Thanks.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thank you for following this slow project of mine.

Got a setback on my engines. I glued the main parts BEFORE installing the round tanks. And also the 2 top pipes that I've installed along the top main long tanks are causing a big problem when I want to install the round tanks. I found out that those round tanks don't fit at all.... Dammit..... Got to do some Modeler's Cha-Cha again.... The worst part is that I used CA so there's no way I can seperate the major parts in order to glue the round tanks. So I cut the bottom round tanks and trying to glue the top round tanks to it's location. Got one installed out of 4..... I also had to remove the 4 extra pipes that I've installed for nothing.... Patience, Padawan, patience..... I told myself...

Steph


----------



## geekchris (May 9, 2016)

I've always liked the look of the Eagle, something about how utilitarian it is gives it elegance.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

geekchris said:


> I've always liked the look of the Eagle, something about how utilitarian it is gives it elegance.


Me too I like the Eagle. It looks so much like TB2 in terms of transport and flying.... without the wings. It's like if it can be easily built today , maybe it's because of it's simple design. Well except for the propulsion system that's way impossible. In fact, it should be a spacecraft only like the Lunar Module.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Holy step forward Batman !!!!!

Yes Robin, but I still need to spray some white paint in some areas . After that, I'll be working on the Command Module:

https://goo.gl/photos/bCA6GdkV6MH65bHPA

https://goo.gl/photos/2XnaysxLA4E4Z9286

https://goo.gl/photos/Xqrij45vmcN1R6hP9

https://goo.gl/photos/X3jhNM1XUEbFTXmM9

https://goo.gl/photos/e55KJNRct9xREauo7

Hihihihihi,

Steph


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Accellerating progress! It must be gratifying for you to see it all coming together on your workbench.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Well yeah, the puzzle is starting to look like something after all... 

The CM is gonna be another challenge. I've already opened the holes for the sensors, the windows are opened. Need to figure out the detailling of the back of the CM.

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

A very small update. I've started detailing the back of both CM modules. I will spent several hours this week on this project ......

https://goo.gl/photos/QSMj9vcWMU3FRqQq6

https://goo.gl/photos/BcsMnPDA4GwhQyPBA

See ya


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Here's a small update that tooked me a couple days to make it work. I've finally came up with a way to hold the CM to the Eagle. For now I've done the top and bottom ''hinges''. The problem I have is that I want to be a ble to seperate the CM from the Eagle so everything is very small but has to be strong. I've started building the side ''hinges''. More to come...

https://goo.gl/photos/748TmgwLvr1LP1Ms8

https://goo.gl/photos/zDK2BTxDhXL2Xei4A

https://goo.gl/photos/eGbw6RkFCYNHEdZr5

https://goo.gl/photos/y4jPBo8XSVdrmcHi9

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

It's PUTTY TIME.....

https://goo.gl/photos/7XnF86nymMmWCiiWA

https://goo.gl/photos/P48owmjMXFda8RUM8

https://goo.gl/photos/zuHdw9N1gycu4Rdo8

https://goo.gl/photos/iocU2wnVKZp2oYi77

https://goo.gl/photos/WjqGbXiLqiJ8sXu5A


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

I've painted the anti glare. Still need to do some touchups before assembling the windows and closing the CM with the back part .

https://goo.gl/photos/5oZzoovNH2KBxxQD7

https://goo.gl/photos/4cLkXgtA4VvehVu76

https://goo.gl/photos/mMWW5RbQ2YhNJBpH8

Steph


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Dang it f1steph, I thought I did a lot of mods. I'm going to have to do another Deluxe and steal more of your stuff!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Dang it f1steph, I thought I did a lot of mods. I'm going to have to do another Deluxe and steal more of your stuff!


Well I've got to say that because of the amount of scratchbuilt parts, time spent on this small size Eagle, it's not worth it.. If you want to have a very nice 12 inches Eagle, get the Product Enterprise Eagle of your choice. It's very close to be a spot on Eagle. I have one and believe me, they've done a very good job. But you won't be able to say ''hey, I've built that one''... So what.... 
Or, since you have the RU 23'' Eagle, better spent your time on that one. You can built your own Laboratory pod 'cause the Eagle itself is very accurate compared to the studio version. You can add all kinds of detailing like a cockpit interior, lights, a complete pod interior.... you name it... I've decided to spent lots of my time on my two 12'' Eagle simply because I will probably never built my Replica Unlimited Eagle like the one you have. I don't have the space to display it once completed. But since it seems that you don't have that problem (heck, you're building a Galactica and the RU Eagle), use your skills on that one and forget the totally innacurate AMT version. The Deluxe version has only the laboratory pod and booster that are really nice (thanks to Jim Small). So it's pretty expensive just to have those two items.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi all,

Small update,

I've installed the yellow windows, radars and glued the CM back part. I applied some putty yesterday. Time to sand and paint and maybe a little cha-cha steps naturally but that's normal for me..hehehe

https://goo.gl/photos/cnUGP17oiT261sUG7

https://goo.gl/photos/A6kZzp8qpEJrhuow5

https://goo.gl/photos/5Xb84Yv3FsEbaGye9

https://goo.gl/photos/VZsrdDjyLY4iQrtg6

https://goo.gl/photos/bngMCXESWeWrjm839

See ya.....

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hello,

After a long summer break, I'm back to modeling.

I've made 32 brackets for the spine-cages, started to modify my 3 pods so I can add the side details. I've started to built the CM - first section (cage) adaptors. And finally, I've made 4 extra engine diffusors and painted the engine bells. The other 4 diffusors came from Shapeways.... 

More to come kinda soon...

Steph

https://goo.gl/photos/JN2YY6zFjzatTsj27

https://goo.gl/photos/LBExaEnvqbmTDCgSA

https://goo.gl/photos/aFnXBh6R5kMhc1pMA

https://goo.gl/photos/EyF16mg5T5aA6Nt38

https://goo.gl/photos/MhckGNjGery9gBV38

https://goo.gl/photos/CvY1XAJrK4o3Nvdb7

https://goo.gl/photos/oCTRv5fgyoLo8c2Y8


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Here's an update for this project of mine.

I've built , painted and glued the modules adaptors, I've made in each adaptors a door. I will put a decal door in each one. I'm now ready to start with the decals on the Eagles.

Also started the modifications of my 3 pods. I opened the pods to make them a bit shorter and will make the pods sides. Not sure yet if I'll use the kits floor or start from scratch.

Here's a few pictures:

https://goo.gl/photos/p3BdST2u1avAqBocA

https://goo.gl/photos/N4t74fzzFwKdTLueA

https://goo.gl/photos/DxeLyKRr2BQCXZtM6

https://goo.gl/photos/REKfJt1K7gTfaiW79

More to come...

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Here's a very small update. I installed the doors decals on my 1st Eagle. But while I had the CM of my 2nd Eagle in one hand, and the Eagle in the other, I dropped the CM on the floor..... and I also broke one of the landing gears of my 2nd Eagle in a crazy attempt to catch the CM ..... RRRRrrrrrrrrrr.......... major repair are needed on the CM ... and I need to glue the broken landing gear... 

https://goo.gl/photos/uiewjqafwLoyfoek6

https://goo.gl/photos/82JRH5BQnNBhabCA9

https://goo.gl/photos/xBjQ6gdi3FdWy1YdA

https://goo.gl/photos/7B1mdyu8eW4vWp5G9

https://goo.gl/photos/gBsTkCnnjjCg4QxH9

https://goo.gl/photos/fuNrV3EXWRe1xdgA8

See you soon...

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi everyone,

FINALLY, I've just finished my Eagle Laboratory with the booster. I've added several personnal details to make it look different. It doesn't show that much on the pictures but it's a pretty dirty Eagle, after all, the Moon is dirty like hell. Next, I'll be working on my 2nd Eagle, got to repair the CM , add the decals and more. I'll finish the rescue and passager modules during 2017. Got to start another not related Space 1999 project..... 

See ya

Steph

https://goo.gl/photos/Aba2rBiqrJ8yWesJA

https://goo.gl/photos/FY9abTxdRPxt3kcK7

https://goo.gl/photos/YVku78VaMHAgUa5a8

https://goo.gl/photos/29CkCRUWiyJ2eGvk9

https://goo.gl/photos/oZmELxRQHQFbV1M47

https://goo.gl/photos/FY67FLnK19rHt6aD7

https://goo.gl/photos/q6ZnNi5B1yssi3Ke8


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

You did a beautiful job on her. Really looks great. Congrats!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks. I've tried to take some pictures , without success, that actually show the weathering and the grey decals that are on the Eagle . It's far from perfect but I've tried my best. Now I'm scratchbuilding the pods landing legs (needs to built 12, for 3 pod). Also this weekend, I'll spent some time on my 2nd Eagle decals.... 

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi there,

Another small update.

All the decals are now on my 2nd Eagle. I'll fix the damaged CM at the end. Next step, weathering the Eagle.

https://goo.gl/photos/eZXteVZ6MzYEkgAf8

 https://goo.gl/photos/hPXoB3FDVnqpthSV9

https://goo.gl/photos/WYyQA7hBA47Ayp4J7

I've also scratchbuilt 12 passenger pod legs and primed them. Need to paint them.

https://goo.gl/photos/M7onVTH7sRh8PHxu6

My 2 pods are almost ready for the decals and weathering. Just need to fix a minor scratch before. 

https://goo.gl/photos/AysoT6yNRLcSdcU28

See ya later

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

I'm getting closer to the end on my 2nd Eagle. I've done the weathering on this Eagle, finished the passager pod, scratchbuilt and installed the small (1.8cm) laser turret. I've also started working on the rescue pod. It's now ready for the decals, weathering, landing legs and bells installation. I will work on the damaged CM once everything will be finished... 

See ya

Steph

https://goo.gl/photos/uqQo7J17Hvm354N67

https://goo.gl/photos/Y2nQ237Zg7BAYEA5A

https://goo.gl/photos/i1oNm7eskU8DXisu9

https://goo.gl/photos/QqFHaQymY85zjZQXA

https://goo.gl/photos/MBWavKZRBuNgQfk5A

https://goo.gl/photos/973RWneZzTpWmdnLA

https://goo.gl/photos/mzgGiMoPfQaKXvMX8


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hello,

Small update without pictures.

The rescue pod is completed and installed the my 2nd Eagle. I'm repairing the broken parts on the Command Module. I should be done today with the CM. I'll post pictures when I'll be done.

See ya


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

FINALLY... I'm done...

In a couple months, I'll built the Glider and that's gonna be it for this project. Time to spend some time on another project.... 

Here's the latest pictures. Thanks for watching this super long project of mine...

https://goo.gl/photos/4xkyyHaeqiepdunJ8

Steph


----------

